

R18+ video game rating passes Australian Senate - samuellevy
http://www.abc.net.au/news/2012-06-19/r18-video-game-rating-passes-senate/4078460

======
cup
In the same week that one of Australias biggest (and only left leaning)
newspapers sheds 2000 jobs and moves to a tabloid sheet.

I'm sure you could extrapolate something from that.

